# Completed Cedar Walking/Hiking Stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This of course more decretive than practical. It will be used in a raffle of a group that helps others. I regret that I did not use my the tung oil finish. I was in a bit of a hurry to get it done and chose to use a satin finish spar varnish that I though would have a softer look. Not quite so shiny. But it is done. The glare of the sun on the finish blocks some of the detail in the beard and the leaves. They were picking it up today and I only had my phone camera.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just awesome CV3!! I am most impressed the added detail of the leaves and what you do with the handgrip area of your hiking sticks, Sets your work apart from the average wood spirit hiking stick and as a new carver it inspires me to continue to work on my skills! :thumbsu:Really good stuff !! Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Better look at the stick


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice looking although i prefered your sticks unvarnished ,Your relief work is excellent it adds a lot to it

Think your fisherman/ lighthouse is real fun stick and very different keep posting the pics


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice looking work CV3!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> nice looking although i prefered your sticks unvarnished ,Your relief work is excellent it adds a lot to it
> Think your fisherman/ lighthouse is real fun stick and very different keep posting the pics


The lighthouse was fun to do. A friends wife ordered that stick for her husband who collects light houses. Thanks


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Love to see different toppers think there great fun .Its pretty good all the different types of carving


----------



## Snprdog (Jul 17, 2014)

Beyond Cool!


----------

